# $65



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

picked up a toro ccr 2000E running and the electric start works too for $65


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this one needs a scraper bar and the housing that the scraper bar bolts to


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

William,
I am looking at one of these on Sunday. Says it has NO spark. Doesn't know what engine it has. Looks to be in very good condition. Wants 60 bucks for it. Got any ideas as to what might be wrong with it? I know it may be just a bad plug but I think the guy has already gone that far. Picture is below. It's not electric start.

Joe
You got a heck of a deal on yours. From what I've been reading online this is one of the very best Toros ever built.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the ccr 2000 and ccr 3000 have engines made by suzuki. you could have a bad ignition module or coil. most of the ones i have had / have end up with a bad carb


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've always read that those Suzuki engines were fantastic little units, but parts are pricey, and a maybe little hard to come by. Is that so?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I've always read that those Suzuki engines were fantastic little units, but parts are pricey, and a maybe little hard to come by. Is that so?


the basic unit is the same for all ccr toros some parts for the 2000 / 3000 are different than the 2400 -3650 but price wise there about the same. the paddles and scraper is the same for all of those units the body work and handles are also just the decal showing the model is different. the 2000 / 3000 use a different belt so the pullys are different but not more expensive. the carb for the suzuki motors is different the the carb on the 2400 - 3650, i don't know if you can interchange them and when i put the carb on the last two 2000's i had i wasn't taking the carb off one of my 2450's to find out. i've never had a problem finding parts for any of my single stage toro's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Do *all *these CCR 2000 blowers have Suzuki engines? I'm relatively new to the single stage snowblower game but I though I read somewhere about Tecumseh engines?
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Do *all *these CCR 2000 blowers have Suzuki engines? I'm relatively new to the single stage snowblower game but I though I read somewhere about Tecumseh engines?
> Joe


the ccr2000 ( 4.5 hp ) and ccr3000 ( 5hp ) use the suzuki motor the ccr2400 - 3650 and snow commander all use the r-tek tecumseh motor


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks William. You have a wealth of knowledge on these Toro snowblowers.
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you plan on buying one flip it foward and look at the main frame ( where the model and serial number are, the wheels attach there also ) and make sure is is in good condition, all other parts can be purchased


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

William,
Thank you again for your help. Here's a few pics of the one I got last week. It seems to be in really good condition. I took the cover off and it's as clean inside as outside. Scraper bar, paddles both in good condition and chute is very clean. Only a very few fine scratches. No rust anywhere. Hope the one I'm looking at tomorrow is like this.
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck with the one you are going to look at tomorrow joe and don't forget to check the frame for rust or cracking / flaking. post a pic of it if you get it


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was looking up some parts last nite and it seems that toro put tecumsch motors in the ccr2500


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mikuni carb rebuild on Toro 3000.
Good for reference...but took quick in explanation.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the link, i'm sure micah and i can use it


----------

